# How to replace zfs root disk



## dehrmann (May 20, 2016)

I want to change which disk I'm using as my zfs root. My plan was to partition the new disk, install the bootloader, create a new zroot pool, then do `zfs send ... | zfs recv`. Then I can shutdown, remove the old disk, and boot to the new one.

The problem I'm having is I can't create the replacement pool with the same name as the original one, and renaming the pool name once it's up might be tricky.

Any ideas or other approaches?


----------



## adri (May 20, 2016)

What is the layout of your old pool?
If it's just 1 disk or a mirror, you can attach the second disk, creating a mirror.
Install the bootcode and let is resilver, then remove the old disk from the pool.


----------

